# FLASH CHAT



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2007)

Upper right hand corner of this page - real time chat like you all want!

Oh yeah, you cannot curse it blocks it, DAMN!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I was already banned


----------



## shamoo (Nov 7, 2007)

you dont waste any time Mr. Esquired


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok the chat is working, and when you go to the forum index page right at the bottom it will tell you who is in chat. Nice find Esquired!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 8, 2007)

hows this chat room thingy work, im alittle confused, but than it doesnt take much to do that


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2007)

shamoo said:


> hows this chat room thingy work, im alittle confused, but than it doesnt take much to do that



Click on the flashchat button up at the top. It should open another window and thats it. As long as you are logged in you can start talking to whoever is in the room.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello, anyone home?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2007)

I see there are two members on here can you hear me?


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 9, 2007)

you have to click on flash chat up above lol


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks JustFishN, I feel kinda foolish  That was Easy!!


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 9, 2007)

it's no biggie! 

I could have been a smartie and said Hellllllo back to you lol


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2007)

I guess you could have, now that would have been funny :lol: you probably could have had me believing I was actually in the chat room for as long as you wanted to :lol: #-o


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2007)

shamoo said:


> I guess you could have, now that would have been funny :lol: you probably could have had me believing I was actually in the chat room for as long as you wanted to :lol: #-o



LMAO! :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2007)

I love this site!!! =D>


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 10, 2007)

shamoo said:


> I guess you could have, now that would have been funny :lol: you probably could have had me believing I was actually in the chat room for as long as you wanted to :lol: #-o



LOL well it wouldnt have lasted long.. I would have felt bad and told you :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Im glad to hear that, :lol: , I cant afford to hit anymore buttons that I shouldnt, when I first go the computer I hit a button and the whole screen went blank, what a hassle that was, I had to f-4 this and f-8 that and double click this and double click that and you cant understand what they're saying,so I ask questions before I leap, Im still running scared. 
Thanks again my friend


----------

